# Dog removed her Stiches :(



## CagedAnimal (May 30, 2010)

I had Loca spayed last week. I know I should have just put a cone on her from the start, but it didn't seem to bother her at all, she was just the same as always and didn't pay any attention to the wound. 
I was putting a big t shirt on her at night tho just in case. The vet gave me meds for her for 5 days, so we've finished those, and I guess that's why it wasn't bothering her because this morning she had gotten the stitches open. 
of course I called the vet and brought her in right away, but she just cleaned it and told me to keep it clean and keep a cone on her. that the outside wound is small enough, no need to restitch it and that it should heal itself without a problem as long as she can't get to it anymore. It was last Thursday that she was spayed, so it's been just over a week that she had them in. and I know it was supposed to be 2 weeks before we went back to take them out...
I don't know, does this sound OK to anybody else? I did cover it with one of those extra large band aids, but naturally, that isn't quite the same at all.

she hasn't moved since we got home and I put the cone on her (about noon time. it's now almost 5pm). She was OK on the ride home, and even tried to initiate play in the yard when we got here. but with that thing on, she's just sitting there, won't come if I call her to me, doesn't want to go outside. Whimpering every so often, slowly getting louder until she sees it doesn't change anything and stops. I feel terrible.


----------



## Angela (Aug 21, 2010)

Aww.. I'm sorry your puppy got her stitches out and that she isn't feeling great. I am dealing with a hurt sad puppy with stitches too 

People told me that puppies bounce back from injuries quickly and I was skeptical but I am finding out that it is true. If your vet said she will heal okay then I would trust that. Anytime my puppy is extra sleepy I worry, but I've noticed vet visits can be stressful for my pup and that is a time when she is justifiably extra sleepy. Let her chill and get used to the 'cone of shame' lol. I think it's great that you put the bandaid on it, I'm sure you are going to do this but keep your eye on it and if anything looks sketchy or different you can always call the vet and see if you need to bring her back in. 

I just did that today.. I noticed that there was bleeding on top of her stitches, called the vet, and turns out she will be just fine. 

I do feel you on the whimpering though, it makes me so sad when my pup whimpers! 

Good luck!


----------



## CagedAnimal (May 30, 2010)

yeah. I guess she's OK. When I cleaned it this morning, it looks like only a very shallow slit, not a lot of discharge of any kind (a little clear fluid). and I'm giving her a break from the cone when I'm here, but she has to wear it at night and if I leave the house...and in a few minutes while I do chores. She doesn't fight me much to put it on, but quite literally freezes in place once it is on. I think she might have actually slept sitting up last night. she was sitting in her pen this morning in the exact same position as i had left her last night.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am not so sure it is a good idea to put a bandage over the stitches. It may keep it moist and retard the healing process, I would check with the Vet.


----------



## CagedAnimal (May 30, 2010)

she doesn't have any stitches. she took them out and the vet said it wasnt necessary to restitch her.
That's what I said, my dog took them out halfway before they should have been out. I thought they would have wanted to put new ones in, but they just told me to keep it clean and it should heal the rest of the way without them. I put the bandage on originally because it was bleeding when she tore them out.


----------



## Angela (Aug 21, 2010)

CagedAnimal said:


> not a lot of discharge of any kind (a little clear fluid).


Clear fluid = not infected; any other color discharge means infection. That is what my vet said and why my puppy had to have her wound opened, flushed, and treated. She had this mute brownish discharge coming from her wound. Now she is on an antibiotic and they told me to watch out for clear fluid because that means health. But Sophie gets her stitches out on Friday and her wound looks GREAT. She doesn't 'like' her cone but it sounds like it doesn't upset her as much as your pup because I haven't taken it off and its been 10 days. She does everything with it on. But I will be happy when its off, she does seem a little depressed lately...

How is your puppy doing? 

Did your vet give any cream or ointment to put on it? For some reason I am so tempted to want to put something on Sophie's wound, I need to call them today and ask if they have anything for a dog that would be equivalent to Neosporin for a human. I have a hard time cleaning it because I press a warm wash cloth on the wound but it doesn't break up the dry crusty..


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

you should not put cream on it. You want it to remain dry..not moist


----------



## Not a Boxer (Oct 5, 2010)

CagedAnimal said:


> yeah. I guess she's OK. When I cleaned it this morning, it looks like only a very shallow slit, not a lot of discharge of any kind (a little clear fluid). and I'm giving her a break from the cone when I'm here, but she has to wear it at night and if I leave the house...and in a few minutes while I do chores. She doesn't fight me much to put it on, but quite literally freezes in place once it is on. I think she might have actually slept sitting up last night. she was sitting in her pen this morning in the exact same position as i had left her last night.


Try putting some extra bedding in her crate - a blanket or sheets - so she'll have something to nestle into and rest the cone on when she lies down. Someone gave me this hint when my dog needed a cone for two weeks after eye surgery and it seemed to help him at night. Good luck.


----------



## CagedAnimal (May 30, 2010)

She's doing well, it seems to have closed just still soft, no discharge of any kind, tho she won't let me get a real good look at it.
It's her brother that's all wound up, tries to pounce on her every time we come in or go out. keeping those two from playing too rough has been the hardest part of this whole thing, I think.



Not a Boxer said:


> Try putting some extra bedding in her crate - a blanket or sheets - so she'll have something to nestle into and rest the cone on when she lies down. Someone gave me this hint when my dog needed a cone for two weeks after eye surgery and it seemed to help him at night. Good luck.


Thanks. Both my dogs do each have a bed inside their pens. She's pretty well adjusted to it, but the excitement definitely shows when it comes off. lol. I do take it off at feedings and when we take our walks. We go back to the vet on Friday to check it out.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Kyllobernese said:


> I am not so sure it is a good idea to put a bandage over the stitches. It may keep it moist and retard the healing process, I would check with the Vet.


I agree with this. Keep it uncovered and let air heal the wound. As long as she's not rolling around in the mud or anything, it'll be fine. And keep the cone on!


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

Years ago we had our Springer spayed. Back then they didn't use cones, and she removed her stitches. Things healed just fine. It was just kinda gross seeing the hole in her tummy. She licked it occasionally to keep it moist. I don't know if the saliva was beneficial or not, but there was no infection or other problems. I think you're doing the right thing--may not need the band aid, but you could call your vet just in case. Keeping the wound together may help it heal faster, but your vet will give you the best answer. Good luck. Thanks for being responsible!


----------



## CagedAnimal (May 30, 2010)

well everything healed up just fine according to the vet at our recheck visit this morning.


----------

